# stores to visit in the area



## mnplantguy (May 21, 2007)

Hi there,
I'm visiting Dallas for a few days. 

One, greetings from a member of the Minnesota Aquarium Society.

Two, can you give me some suggestions as to stores to visit in the area? I'm particularly looking for plants. They're also a lot easier to carry back in my luggage.

Thanks!


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Greetings! You picked a great time to visit DFW. I like Rift2Reef in Lewisville. There are no stores in Denton that are worth your time. I'll let others speak on stores in Dallas.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

The Fish Gallery in Dallas had a good selection when I was there recently. That's probably 20 miles or so from Denton, but it is a pretty good store.

True Percula in Arlington is probably even farther, but it is a nice store, too.

Don't look for bargains in those two places, but the quality seems to be good.

There's a good, old store near White Rock Lake, but I can't remember the name of it right now. I think it may be one of the oldest same-owner stores in the Metroplex. Maybe someone remembers the name of it.


----------



## Cheyd (Mar 17, 2004)

Ranchwet - Pet Boutique? Off of... Umm... Garland Rd?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Fish Place - fishplacetx.com
6960 Green Oaks Rd, Fort Worth - (817) 737-8265
Nice tanks, good selection.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Cheyd said:


> Ranchwet - Pet Boutique? Off of... Umm... Garland Rd?


Yes, I'm pretty sure that's the one I was thinking of, thanks.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

2nd the Fish place... 100% fish survive rate for me. Lots of tanks, nice down home hospitality. 

However, depending on the tank, they seem to go through Malaysian Trumpet Snail outbreaks, so you might have a few MTS travelers. 

They're also more of a fish only place, their plant selection is non existent.


----------

